# Popup Ads - Please Report Problems



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I've re-implemented some of the Google ads on the site but with much stricter controls.

If anyone starts seeing the 'win an ipad' popups again please let me know.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Lorian said:


> I've re-implemented some of the Google ads on the site but with much stricter controls.
> 
> If anyone starts seeing the 'win an ipad' popups again please let me know.


Awesome job Lorian, as always.

I have noticed it on other sites recently. Well only one, the website 'The LADbible'. Be interesting to see if google apologise about this or even mention it at all to the users of google ads.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

seems to have stopped for me


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Yep all stopped on my end :thumbup1:


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Think I had one last night but not sure if this was due to me using Firefox with Facebook open in another tab- might have just been a one off though.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

@Lorian am using chrome...got this when i clicked on new posts

http://globalvisitorsurvey.com/uk/index2.php?engsec=7&t202kw=Muscle.co.uk


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

Ser said:


> @Lorian am using chrome...got this when i clicked on new posts
> 
> http://globalvisitorsurvey.com/uk/index2.php?engsec=7&t202kw=Muscle.co.uk


im on firefox - i get this EVERYTIME i click on a thread.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Happening with me again too...using chrome. Even had a survey saying that it was FOR uk-m and asking how often i visit uk-m etc.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Lorian said:


> I've re-implemented some of the Google ads on the site but with much stricter controls.
> 
> If anyone starts seeing the 'win an ipad' popups again please let me know.


You mean I haven't won that iPad ? Been sat up all day waiting for the postman.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Thanks for reporting this.

I know it must be frustrating, from what I can see many forums are having issues with this new type of scam.

It will be sorted so please bear with me.

I've just put a block in place on all unauthorised ads, please let me know if the issue continues.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Lorian said:


> I've re-implemented some of the Google ads on the site but with much stricter controls.
> 
> If anyone starts seeing the 'win an ipad' popups again please let me know.


It's all stopped now mate, I've had nothing for the last few weeks.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm getting pop ups tonight! I'm on Chrome. I got a new tab opened with something (shut it fast so no idea what it was) plus every single time I click on anything at all on the site, I get a really annoying side bar down the left hand side of the screen with "related searches".


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

@Lorian & @Katy - when I clicked on "forum" just now for main page I got this pop up opening in a new tab:

http://www.ft.com/reports/london-world-2013

And I'm going to take and attach a photo of the annoying sidebar thing from my phone.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

And now am getting this pop-up..... So am logging out for a while except on my phone lol!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

That looks more like malware than site pop up ads. Have you recently installed anything? Likes like it's hidden some search toolbars and crap in the install


----------

